
 Ten things you don’t know about the Milky Way Galaxy - nickb
http://www.badastronomy.com/bablog/2008/03/12/ten-things-you-dont-know-about-the-milky-way-galaxy/
======
derefr
I like our Milky Way for the simple reason that it's the only part of our
personal cosmology that has any individuality to its naming. Our planet is
just the common word for dirt in one of our languages; our sun's name is Latin
for star; the system around it is just named after it, and, skipping past a
frame, our local galactic group is called... the Local Group. But hey, hey, if
we ever get famous, they'll find us by the ol' curds and whey!

------
michaelneale
Please no - this is not reddit.

